

Scientists Turn Skin Cells Directly Into Blood Cells - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101107202144.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880489>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1880263>

No comments on either submission.

